# Hyatt breckenridge trades



## frequentnwindtraveler (Jan 3, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a unit at the Hyatt in breckenridge via resale but it is for week 9.  Typically, my children are on spring break weeks 12 or 13.  Assuming I try to get the preferred weeks  10-12 months ahead of time, how difficult is it to switch  from week 9 to another week (3-4 weeks later) at this property?

Thanks!


----------



## mwwich (Jan 3, 2012)

frequentnwindtraveler said:


> I am thinking about buying a unit at the Hyatt in breckenridge via resale but it is for week 9.  Typically, my children are on spring break weeks 12 or 13.  Assuming I try to get the preferred weeks  10-12 months ahead of time, how difficult is it to switch  from week 9 to another week (3-4 weeks later) at this property?
> 
> Thanks!



There are several Hyatt experts better at this than I....but I don't think owning week 9 will help you much in getting week 12 or 13.  With Hyatt you need to have enough points available at the time you want to book, and you need to be at the front of the line from a request point of view to get the week you want.  Owning week 9 will only gaurantee you week 9, and that is held for only so long before you lose that right.

We own 2600 points but don't own Breckenridge, but we could have as good a chance as you do at week 12 or 13 if we request early, etc.  Assuming those weeks can be had for 2600 points....we're not skiers so not familar with what it takes to stay there in prime season.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## frequentnwindtraveler (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that is correct, the only clarification I think is that these weeks (diamond) are 2950 points at this property for a 3 BR.  however, conceptually I think you are correct.  

I guess what I am trying to ask is the following:

- if I own week 9 but want to trade to week 12 or 13 ( weeks 6 - 12 are diamond here) occasionally because of kids spring break sched, how hard is that if I know 10-12 months ahead of time?  Does that make sense?


----------



## ra34 (Jan 3, 2012)

frequentnwindtraveler said:


> I think that is correct, the only clarification I think is that these weeks (diamond) are 2950 points at this property for a 3 BR.  however, conceptually I think you are correct.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to ask is the following:
> 
> - if I own week 9 but want to trade to week 12 or 13 ( weeks 6 - 12 are diamond here) occasionally because of kids spring break sched, how hard is that if I know 10-12 months ahead of time?  Does that make sense?



I am new to this also but this is my take - you can put your request in early on (12 or 18 months - not too clear on that one yet) and hope you get the week you want but you many not get the request until after the time window expires for your week 9. It is a gamble. Anyone with enough points can also request that week and unit type. My understanding is that you will have no preference over other HVC owners but you will have enough points so that may weed a lot out. I have not been in the system long enough to play around but I can tell you I did look around for a ski week in the next few months and nothing was available (keep in mind this was a week ago for this year). My guess is you most likely will not know that far out because the owners of that week will not yet have given up their week (if they are going to do so). Remember you have your week guaranteed for 6 months after your points become available. But again, I am new to this so maybe someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## frequentnwindtraveler (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks!  Being new, I have another question.  If I purchase multiple deeded Hyatt TS's and decide to not use the specific weeks at each resort, can I combine the points for one trade or do I need to keep them separate?


----------



## bdh (Jan 3, 2012)

frequentnwindtraveler said:


> Thanks!  Being new, I have another question.  If I purchase multiple deeded Hyatt TS's and decide to not use the specific weeks at each resort, can I combine the points for one trade or do I need to keep them separate?



As long as you keep the name/names on the deeds exactly the same, you can co-mingle (combine) points from different owned weeks for use as you deem appropriate.

Note that while the 3 br week 9 at MSS is 2950 points, the unit also has 1920 floating points - so you'd wind up with 4870 points per year (that's alot of points.)   FWIW   The view from unit 4210 would be right up Main Street (iffin that's the one you're considering).


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 30, 2012)

bdh said:


> As long as you keep the name/names on the deeds exactly the same, you can co-mingle (combine) points from different owned weeks for use as you deem appropriate.
> 
> Note that while the 3 br week 9 at MSS is 2950 points, the unit also has 1920 floating points - so you'd wind up with 4870 points per year (that's alot of points.)   FWIW   The view from unit 4210 would be right up Main Street (iffin that's the one you're considering).



What exactly is meant by "floating points?"


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 30, 2012)

DVB42 said:


> What exactly is meant by "floating points?"



The Colorado resorts were sold a little differently. You bought 1 of about 20 or so 'ski weeks', and you got an additional number of floating points to use during the rest of the year.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you could settle for the Marriott in Breckinridge, you can save a boat load of money and have an almost sure shot at getting week 9 or 10 or 12 or whatever winter week you want except for Presdidents week and Christmas/New Years.

Just suggesting becuase the Marriott and Hyatt Main Street Station are so close, and the Hyatt uses the Marriott pool and hot tubs, anyway.  The Hyatt is much newer and probably nicer but the Marriott is in a better location.  Only one bedrooms and studios at the Marriott, though.

I'll be at the Marriott for this Presidents week.  Looking forward to seeing the Hyatt, too.  

Not sure about the price for the Marriott but I am thinking you can get a winter one bedroom for a thousand dollars or so, prices have come down that much! 



frequentnwindtraveler said:


> I am thinking about buying a unit at the Hyatt in breckenridge via resale but it is for week 9.  Typically, my children are on spring break weeks 12 or 13.  Assuming I try to get the preferred weeks  10-12 months ahead of time, how difficult is it to switch  from week 9 to another week (3-4 weeks later) at this property?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my first year as a Hyatt owner (Sedona) and I was able to trade within the Hyatt system for the first week of april in Aspen.  I did not place my request until about the 10 month mark, and was initially told the prospects were not good when inventory did not release at the 6 month mark.  But I hung in there and it came through.

I would strongly advise against purchasing in Breckenridge.  Your cost-to-points ratio and your fees-to-point ration will be tremendously higher than if you bought a diamond week or diamond week off eBay.

For comparison, you could buy two diamond weeks at Sedona for 4400 points and have MFs of under $2,000 a year.  Your total cost to purchase on eBay would probably be under $18,000.

Unless you absolutely, positively want to guarantee the same week every year in Breck (or Beaver Creek, for that matter), you're better off buying single weeks elsewhere.  In your case, you're not getting that guarantee - so that's something to consider.


----------

